# Rams in blackwater tank?



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi all!

I have this thing about Rams for a while now and I wonder if it's ok to have them in a plant-free, blackwater biotope tank, together with a pair of Angelfish and some tetras. I've been searching for info about their natural habitat, but didn't find out if they live in cristal-clear water or blackwater.

Also, would like to know, if they really are that sensitive about water quality, as people say.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Honestly, I don't worry too much about all the "black water" stuff, but that is because I already have great water for them where I live. My Rams are LOVING it with my couple of Angels. Just make sure you don't get two males! 1 Always terrorizes the other :/


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

I was thinking about adding 1 pair, but I am concerned about how will they look in blackwater and also if it is biotope correct.

Also, this tank of mine is very low maintenance and I do water changes with tap water, straight from the sink, that's why I asked about their sensitivity to water quality.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

What pH is your water? And how hard?


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

*pomi*
Are you looking at M. ramirezi or M. altispinosus?


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

My pH is somewhere between 6.5 and 7 and GH is 8.

I'm talking about M. Ramirezi.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Either a blackwater setup with leaf litter or a mat of plant matter would work. Ph, Gh, and Kh will depend on the source opf the Rams. You GH might be too high for wild rams. It is important to keep them in warmer water. The inhabit shallow waters that reach temps sometimes up to 90 F and average in the mid-80's. People do keep them at lower temps, but it usually results in weak immune systems, shortened life spans, less natural behavior and activity. Due to theur demands for warm water, I wouldn't consider them a great mix with angels. Bolivians on the other hand, are far more tolerant to a wide range of water and would work well with angels.


----------

